# pc shuts down with dis warning everytime!!!!!



## KoRn (Jan 29, 2006)

guys my pc displays a msg and says i have a minute to save all programs as the pc will shutdowon wat is wrong.....checkout the screenshots...



1.*images3.pictiger.com/thumbs/7c/59dc4990243feeacab09130f20f7a37c.th.jpg

2.[img=*images3.pictiger.com/thumbs/7c/59dc4990243feeacab09130f20f7a37c.th.jpg]

3.*images3.pictiger.com/thumbs/7c/59dc4990243feeacab09130f20f7a37c.th.jpg

its one of these urls please checkout the screenshot i had to take using onscreen keyboard beacuse the shortcut in my keyboard doesnt work.
sum1 told me its a sasser but aster scanning with symantec sasser removal tool it detected nothing so please help........
BTW:i have insatlled the keyboard driver and software but still the shortcut screenshot button does not help wats wrong???


----------



## freezer (Jan 29, 2006)

Well! You can do the following thing.
Just type "shutdown-a" in run dialog box whenever you get such message.
Scan your system with any good AV


----------



## KoRn (Jan 29, 2006)

u seee freezer my pc is like wackd up....i cant install anythng or even run a scan wit ms antispyware i cant do anything....sum guys say its my ram module so i calened it but still the same problem doesnt help please help.....


----------



## Sourabh (Jan 29, 2006)

Or just install SP2


----------



## KoRn (Jan 29, 2006)

i have windows server 2000 and i cant even download beacause pc hangs and shutsown when i download sp4 so...sum say its msblast so iam am finding the fix in ms wait will kepp yall updated BTW will shutdown-a help is it safe


----------



## __Virus__ (Jan 29, 2006)

shutdown -a will abort a shutdown so that u can dl the sp, disconnect the net, apply the sp, connect to net. restart the pc.


----------



## KoRn (Jan 29, 2006)

ok i will try but sumtimes there i not even a warning that pc will shutdown it just shutsdown


----------



## __Virus__ (Jan 29, 2006)

KoRn said:
			
		

> ok i will try but sumtimes there i not even a warning that pc will shutdown it just shutsdown



Thats strange i must say.


----------



## choudang (Jan 29, 2006)

your pics are not clear to me.. so i just make a guess tat  a msg has come with some lines and "Your computer wil shoutdown after <seconds>"

Your Pc has been infected with a Bluster Worm.... i forgot the name... best suggesion is that download Bluster Worm remover tool from Norton website or run a decent antivirus like Kaspersky with latest update..


----------



## planetcall (Jan 30, 2006)

Lol......post new pic. Bigger and clear one.


----------



## SignificantMind (Jan 30, 2006)

hmmm well this is due to the worm called blaster or sasser(i cant remeber the name of it) it cuts you out from the internet after 60sec window terminating you need to go on the other computer and download a good antivirus program. I had this worm before and got rid of it. Rember when ever you try connecting to the internet through internet explorer or messenger or anything that does connects to the internet activates the worm application for to shut down.


----------



## siriusb (Jan 30, 2006)

Yea, it's my favourite blaster worm. Follow these instructions in here symantec.com


----------



## planetcall (Jan 30, 2006)

if its blaster then it would state that there is some error in RPC as it happened with me. I created a simple naughty application to annoy my friends. You can download it from the project page of abhishekclub. It is not a virus and causes no harm . Its an XP prank but do use it wisely and I owe no responsibilities.


----------



## BLINK182 (Jan 30, 2006)

i even downloaded sasser and blaster removers from symantec they didnt detect anything so wats da problem!!! and BTW shutdown-a doesnt help solve the problem run  cannot find the filename cummon guys please help me


----------



## KoRn (Jan 30, 2006)

i even downloaded sasser and blaster removers from symantec they didnt detect anything so wats da problem!!! and BTW shutdown-a doesnt help solve the problem run cannot find the filename cummon guys please help me


sorry guys posted in using my cuzins id its my problem


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Jan 30, 2006)

There is a gap between *shutdown* and *-a*.

Its *shutdown -a* not shutdown-a

*PS:* Pls post a clear and BIG screenshot, so that we can rectify the problem easily! I could hardly see in the image that the Shutdown dialog box is pointing towards some application in C:\WinNT folder that has caused some problem! So pls post a better screenshot...


----------



## Sourabh (Jan 30, 2006)

KoRn, make sure you dont post from multiple ids. It is quite misleading on the forums. Hope you get the point and such a thing is not repeated


----------



## ::cyborg:: (Jan 30, 2006)

same problem was with me there is a file called lsass.exe which initiates the shut down process and the dialog ehich occurs that ur system is shutting down is also 

the reason is only only only only the

SPYWARE 

download spyware doctor from www.pctools.com


----------



## __Virus__ (Jan 31, 2006)

plzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz do let us know if u  installed sp2 and all the updatesssssssssssssss. that will sureshot solve the isssue man its as simple as that


----------



## ::cyborg:: (Jan 31, 2006)

hey man tell me ur prob solved or not


----------



## spikygv (Jan 31, 2006)

quickest solution , i feel is to reinstall XP .Immediately use AV.
If u have files on that drive where XP is, try to get someone elses HDD and do it.
EDIT : Before trying the above method first
And can u try the same in the safe mode < tap f8 while startup > .also try a system restore to a date when system was working fine. and dont foreget to DO AV CHECK


----------



## KoRn (Jan 31, 2006)

when will u guys understand the problem!!!!!!!!!i have windows server 2000,i downloaded sp4 but it still dowloads automatic additions after installation so the downloads are hell long and pc shutsdown and if i run a scan with ms antipsyware pc shuts down without warning .....so ill download spydoc and tell u guys ok thanx anyways


----------



## KoRn (Jan 31, 2006)

Sourabh said:
			
		

> KoRn, make sure you dont post from multiple ids. It is quite misleading on the forums. Hope you get the point and such a thing is not repeated




sure dude sorry about that problem


----------



## KoRn (Jan 31, 2006)

This is the screenshot in the "TYPED" way lol i think the BLINd guys may be able to read the msg now.jus joking.

"the system process 
C://WINDOWS NT/SYSTEM 32/lsass.exe terminated
unexpectedly with this status code
-1073741819 The system will now shutdown and restart"


----------



## KoRn (Jan 31, 2006)

::cyborg:: said:
			
		

> same problem was with me there is a file called lsass.exe which initiates the shut down process and the dialog ehich occurs that ur system is shutting down is also
> 
> the reason is only only only only the
> 
> ...


yup its lsasss


----------



## ::cyborg:: (Jan 31, 2006)

then korn the reason is only spyware now start in safe mode and scan with spware doctor ur system will not shut down


----------



## KoRn (Feb 1, 2006)

ok will try because i ran in normal mode and pc just shuts down like when i scan wit ms antispyware


----------



## KoRn (Feb 1, 2006)

*NOPE*



			
				::cyborg:: said:
			
		

> then korn the reason is only spyware now start in safe mode and scan with spware doctor ur system will not shut down



hey cyborg i scanned using spydoc in safe mode but pc just shutsdown wat do i do??
BTW some people said it was because my ram module was dusty so i cleaned it with a thin cloth but problem persists..since i have 256 ram shud i remove the 128 mb ram and then try out which ram module is damaged.it maybe beacuse one of the ram modules are damaged...........  
ill first wait for a reply from u guys then ill do it ok..... 8)


----------



## ::cyborg:: (Feb 1, 2006)

yes a ram module can also do that first i want to know that ur system was suffering from frequent shutdown before this prob do tell me i will solve prob brother

bcoz i know the frustration


----------



## BLINK182 (Feb 1, 2006)

i ran the scan wit spydoctor in safe mode but pc still shuts down without warning wats so wrong wit my comp??its all skrewed up and i want a solution desperately please solve my prob.however i wont be able to remove one ram module 2day only on sundays im free so ill do it den,meanwhile tell me wat i shud do now....the pc shuts down when scan reaches 70% or so.......
BTW yes my pc was suffering from frequent shutdowns before dis lsasss thing so???

please help me cyborg...


----------



## KoRn (Feb 1, 2006)

i ran the scan wit spydoctor in safe mode but pc still shuts down without warning wats so wrong wit my comp??its all skrewed up and i want a solution desperately please solve my prob.however i wont be able to remove one ram module 2day only on sundays im free so ill do it den,meanwhile tell me wat i shud do now....the pc shuts down when scan reaches 70% or so.......
BTW yes my pc was suffering from frequent shutdowns before dis lsasss thing so???
Smile
please help me cyborg...


----------



## KoRn (Feb 1, 2006)

sorry it happend again!! i posted using anotha id...


----------



## thetopcyborg (Feb 1, 2006)

hey if you want more time on the comp....just double-click on the clock in the taskbar to go to 'Date Time And Properties' and set the time beind by 2hrs or so....whatever time you want to set, just set the time back by that much time....


it occured with my comp also...it was due to some Backdoor.Alladinz or W32.Alcre virus by p2p and the error showed the corruption of lsass.exe.....norton av 2005 fixed it and scandisk repaired some errors......all's been going on well since then...


----------



## KoRn (Feb 1, 2006)

ok ill try dat resetting time thing but i cant install nav 2005 cuz whenever i try to install anything the pc shutsdown without warning like when i scan with spydoctor or ms antipsyware.........wat do i do about the 
installing ana shutdown withot warning thing...please help me....


----------



## ::cyborg:: (Feb 1, 2006)

see korn if u  were suffering frm shutdown then ur mobo can also be the culprit

but u can tey the top cyborg idea of resetting time & scan with spyware

if no spware then check that all ur devices are properly seated in ur mobo


----------



## KoRn (Feb 2, 2006)

will do so on sunday im not free 2day maybe its my mobo so ill just check if all the ram and all are properly fitted??
fine will do...


----------



## champ_rock (Feb 4, 2006)

happened with me also,,,,,,,,, it wil be a prob for 2-3 days but after that i think xp automatically detects the prob and switches off the problem service........... the problem is resolved....... it is something related to isaap.........


----------



## KoRn (Feb 4, 2006)

i have windows server!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ill try the ram thing on sunday so keep waiting u guys!


----------



## thetopcyborg (Feb 23, 2006)

has the sunday not come yet?


----------



## vinaypatel (Feb 23, 2006)

if u not want to shut down 

type in START >> RUN 

shutdown /a

that's it

Enjoy


----------



## abhilekh_abbu (Feb 23, 2006)

*spyware doctor mistake*

i get spyware on my pc which spyware doctor say start in safe mode and scan. i do that but there is a mistake by spyware doctor. after scan completed it shows no infection in the safe mode. how can i remove the spyware.


----------



## vinaypatel (Feb 23, 2006)

uninstall it from control panel >> addremove


----------

